# Steel stand for 120 gallon aquarium



## splashy (Jan 15, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a company or individual who could make a custom steel stand for 120 gallon aquarium? 48x24x24 rimless

Thanks!


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

Why do you want to use steel for the stand? Wood is strong enough. Is this for appearance?


----------



## tzen (Dec 31, 2008)

Here in Madison you could try Hooper corp, but I think using someone local will be a better idea for you...


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

Hey Splashy, 

Where in NYC are you? If your in queens you can buy one from any LFS ... Unless your looking for a specific design. Check out Fishtown USA in queens. BTW where did you get a 120 Rimless? I have a 120 with same dimensions and I wish it was rimless!

Hector.


----------



## Jaggedfury (Sep 11, 2010)

Make it yourself. MIG weld the steel beams together to form a stand. Although steel bars are pretty expensive.

Like this guy did in his 2000 gallon tank.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwwR2K8BDU4


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2008)

Your local welding shop will fix you up. 
If they can powder coat, all the better. 
Let your fingers do some walking through the phone book. 
I'd try doing a Google search on your city and welding. Then on your city and custom metal fabricating or fabrication.


----------



## splashy (Jan 15, 2011)

Thank's for responses!

Hoppy: yes, it's for the looks mostly
FDNY911: I will check that store, thanks for the lead. I got mine from Glasscages
Tzen: I am in New York
Jaggedfury: I wish I had the skills ;-)
dbosman: I did search on google, most of those places don't have websites and it's unclear if they can do that kind of work and what kind of quality it will be so I was looking for someone who already done it in the past, ideally in my area...

Attaching photo of the type of stand I have in mind


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

A lot of people can make a steel frame for a stand, if the frame will then be hidden by wood panels, but a steel stand that has to look good exposed is a different matter entirely. You almost have to rely on word of mouth advertising to find someone capable of that kind of work. It couldn't be someone who is hundreds of miles away, or the shipping costs would eat you up. Just brainstorming: you could post a Craigslist ad asking for people who could do it, or an ad in a freeby newspaper. But, by far the best, would be to actually see a stand you like, and ask who made it.


----------



## MrMoneybags (Apr 13, 2010)

make it out of wood and paint it metallic? 

not sure how that would look tho as Ive only seen the exact opposite (metal garage to look like wood - and it was NICE)


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Another option that you could likely DIY is square aluminium tubing systems. They make steel as well. It uses connector systems to joint. Gives a similar industrial minimalist vibe. 

I am not sure what the best option is, but have seen threads on it here.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/diy/99831-tslots-modular-aluminium.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/equipment/23519-flexible-modular-stands-idea-never-done.html


----------



## koop (Sep 18, 2009)

http://www.8020.net/ could be an option.


----------



## Sharkfood (May 2, 2010)

Steel is cheaper and most of us hobby types aren't set up to weld aluminum. (I'm not anyway). Aluminum is alot easier to melt or burn and poor welds are far more likely to crack (Catastrophically). If you're going to weld it yourself, and you don't have alot of experience, I'd suggest using mild steel as it's much more forgiving (and far cheaper). 

If you are good friends with someone who does some welding maybe you can work something out between you. An actual welder is likely going to want at least $100/hr to work on your project (Rates can go much higher, especially if you're looking at something like TIG welded aluminum), so if you cut all the pieces in advance, you can save alot of money. Alternatively, if you have a MIG welder, but don't trust yourself to do the actual welding, you can tack weld the whole thing together and have a shop run the actual beads. This will take far less time for them and will save you boatloads of money. Grinding the welds and finishing the stand yourself will be a big $$ saver also. A welded stand will be much sturdier and less wobbly than a stand put together with fasteners, although a well designed stand would be plenty strong enough, even if bolted together.

We use those bars Koop linked to for temporary assemblies at work all the time, and they're pretty sturdy, although I've never tried to hold up half a ton of water with them.


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

I had an idea for a stand for a 90 made with unfinished steel and distressed old boards from a barn. I never got very far with it but one welding shop told me they would charge about $350 to put together a stand with heavy angle iron.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

First...Don't try to learn to weld on a project like this. If you know how to weld, which you say you don't, don't try it (which you don't want to, I am just saying for everyone else who thinks it could be a good idea).


I don't weld myself but some friends do. I know that your choice of material can greatly affect price. You said steel but that could mean stainless if you aren't going to have it powder coated or similar. I have noticed when I have needed something welded, the difference in price can be huge from shop to shop. Find a place that doesn't specialize in something different from what you are doing. I find the shops that take on whatever project you throw at them are the best for getting a good price.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

FYI, the modular system I described is a no weld system. VERY strong, but VERY expensive. There are numerous versions of this that are stronger than most wooden stands out there. They vary in price.


----------



## splashy (Jan 15, 2011)

I am not going to wield it myself... I think I found someone on Craigslist who can do it for the reasonable price. It will not be stainless steel, but it will be powder-coated. I will post pictures if it will work out ;-)


----------

